

Eigencluster search engine - davi
http://arc2.cc.gatech.edu/cgi-bin/main.cgi?query=cluster

======
davi
Hm, looks like HN maybe sent too much load their way -- the service is not
working for me now that this submission has made it to the front page. Too
bad, I would be interested to hear people's take on this.

The idea is to return a set of clusters of search results -- so for example
the phrase "Mickey" would return grouped results for "Mickey Mouse", "Mickey
Mantle", "Mickey Rourke", etc. It was doing a pretty good job when I played
with it earlier.

Here is the about page, with a link to details of the clustering method:
<http://arc2.cc.gatech.edu/about.html>

~~~
dangrossman
This was news more than half a decade ago; at this point, all the major search
engines do clustering at various levels.

~~~
davi
Do you have any more info on this?

Even if so, this work seems interesting because they are showing the derived
clusters to the users, thereby providing value. (Though I'm interested more in
their approach than in this application -- it's a hard problem that pertains
to my work on neural circuit reconstruction.)

